# What Lens for Engagement Shoot?



## rCOSIO (Aug 30, 2010)

Alright guys ... may be a stupid question, but I would like to get all your guy's feedback please.

What lens do you "primarily" use durring an Engagement Shoot? And/Or what lens would you choose from below:

- Canon 16-35  f/2.8
- Canon 24-70  f/2.8
- Canon 70-200  f/2.8

I will be doing a wedding WITH a friend of mine, and plan on purchasing the 24-70 f/2.8 before, not neccessairly for the wedding but in general as well. Also will be borrowing the 70-200 f/2.8 from my uncle as well. Although, I will be going to take the Engagment shoots, and wanted to see if anyone uses the 16-35 for a couple or what your guys preferences are.

Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 30, 2010)

I would use 70-200 if I had it.  I use my 50mm heavily with my crop sensor because I love the way it blurs the background.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2010)

All of them.  There is no one 'right' lens for situations like this.  Pose, position, venue, lighting, etc will all play a role in your choice of glass and the final composition.  My rule of thumb?  Bring everything; the one lens I decide I can live without before I leave will be the one that would have been PERFECT for some situation.

Of the three, I suspect that the 16-35 would be the least used one, but a wide/ultra-wide zoom can created some interesting effects.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 30, 2010)

but with 16-35 if not used wisely you can make the person look unporpotional especially if you put them on the side of the frame.  If you are shooting in a busy area I would totally use the 70-200 so you dont get as much of the background.


----------



## rCOSIO (Aug 30, 2010)

This is all good information. Thank you both for the input. I am thinking I will be ok with just the 24-70 and 70-200 .... just seeing what you guys "pirmarily" use on your Engagment shoots.


----------



## rCOSIO (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys, how many flashes/lights do you guys usually take with you guys?


----------



## SageMark (Aug 30, 2010)

Invest or rent in a 50mm 1.4, you'll find yourself using this lense 85 - 90% of the time. I just finished one, and it's the only lense that made it to the body the whole shoot on my camera. Wife did have a zoom tho, but I don't even recollect what she had in at the time when she didn't have her 50mm in.


----------



## rCOSIO (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a 50mm 1.8 lol ... will that work lol?


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 2, 2010)

rCOSIO said:


> I have a 50mm 1.8 lol ... will that work lol?



Yes, there's not much difference between 1.8 and 1.4.

BUT, 50mm is kinda of an difficult focal length for portraits.  It's too long for group shots and too short for single portraits. 

My recommendation would be a 70-200 f2.8, and a 24mm prime as a backup if you need to take a group shot in a tight space.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 2, 2010)

100% depends on your style, your comfort in shooting, the venue, the lighting.  For engagement sessions I bring three lenses. 24mm, 50mm 45 TS. I throw in a 135mm for weddings. (I shoot FF)


----------

